# 3 Call Set



## myingling (Oct 5, 2013)

Heres 3 predator calls heading out to a member here on WB for a friend 

From Left 

red wood burl and water buffalo closed reed 
stabilized figured maple 
mouse squeaker antler burr with 223 shell casing for mouth piece 


http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4355_zpsf244fbf7.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4356_zps7410c53e.jpg


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 6, 2013)

Great looking calls. I'm curious, who's toneboard are you using? I've seen that style before, but have never located them.

Thanks
Brent


----------



## myingling (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks 

I do believe that is one of ricks rr2 boards [/i]


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 6, 2013)

myingling said:


> Thanks
> 
> I do believe that is one of ricks rr2 boards [/i]



OK, I guess it was the narrow reed that threw me off.

Thanks
Brent


----------

